# Speciality from the southern netherlands and western Germany



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

another recipe, which I so often bake in such varietys...

Hefefla mit Streuseln und Kirschen
Yeast"fla" with streusel and cherrys

For one oven pan (Backblech)

400g flour
1 p. dry yeast
100 g sugar
ca. 250 ml Water ( a little bit warm)
A little bit salt
50-70 g butter

From all this ingredient you make a dough. And let "it go" till it has the double volume.

Roll it on the size of your baking pan (Backblech).

For the Filling:

2 Glasses of Cherrys ( per Glas ca. 750ml). Put the cherries out of juice and put it on the dough.

Streusel (real recipe from Germany)

125 g butter
125g sugar
1/2 p.Vanilliasugar
1/2 p.bakingpowder
1 Eggvellow
juice from a 1/2 lemon

from this ingredients you make with your mixer the streusel and put it on the top of the cherrys.

All together comes in your oven for ca. 20-30 minutes on 190°C.

Bon apetitt!

lg Tanja (the Picture will come as soon as possible)


----------



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, here´s the picture of my cake...


----------



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Or not


----------

